# Waymo self-driving service won't launch in 2018 as promised



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

https://www2.motorauthority.com/new...iving-service-wont-launch-in-2018-as-promised

oops

But we already knew Waymo was making ridiculous claims about technology that will never work, now supposedly using more imaginary riders that nobody ever hears from, and videos that we never see.

They'll just keep pushing back the "projected" date.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> https://www2.motorauthority.com/new...iving-service-wont-launch-in-2018-as-promised
> 
> oops
> 
> ...


Waiting patiently for a new excuse from the Tomato.


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

It is here, and ACTUALLY TAKING PAYING PASSENGERS...

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...in-arizona-for-paying-customers-idUSKBN1O41M2


----------



## Linux Geek (Jul 1, 2016)

AceManShow said:


> It is here, and ACTUALLY TAKING PAYING PASSENGERS...


The predicted SDC service that the article referred to was to be open to the public. The Waymo One service isn't. There's also safety drivers in the cars, which a fully functional self driving car service would not have.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Linux Geek said:


> The predicted SDC service that the article referred to was to be open to the public. The Waymo One service isn't. There's also safety drivers in the cars, which a fully functional self driving car service would not have.


They're backpedaling but giving this part of their ongoing testing a new name in an attempt to confuse casual outside observers.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Linux Geek said:


> The predicted SDC service that the article referred to was to be open to the public. The Waymo One service isn't. There's also safety drivers in the cars, which a fully functional self driving car service would not have.


Seems like you missed the article's title. Let me help you out.

*Waymo self-driving service won't launch in 2018 as promised*

In the meantime when you got video showing any Waymo "supposed" SDC on the road, driving riders around, showing the human driver not driving the car, driving for atleast 10 minutes or more, feel free to post here so you can be the first person in history to actually see a Waymo unicorn-SDC in real life.


----------



## Linux Geek (Jul 1, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Seems like you missed the article's title. Let me help you out.


 I don't know why you are talking to me like I disagree with the article. I agree with the article, and pointed out in my post that the Waymo One service is not open to the public and uses safety drivers.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Linux Geek said:


> I don't know why you are talking to me like I disagree with the article. I agree with the article, and pointed out in my post that the Waymo One service is not open to the public and uses safety drivers.


Because you are acting like they are really offering some type of service. Just like the ridiculous "early rider" program that they tried to tout but was nothing but a hoax, even so is the same "program" that you referred to. Which is why I quoted that title of the article. To let you know that they are trying to spin again.


----------



## Linux Geek (Jul 1, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Because you are acting like they are really offering some type of service


 Well, Waymo is offering a service, just not a self driving car service. I'm a self driving car skeptic by the way, at least as far as SDCs being able to replace taxis in the near future.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

More R & D
Perseverance
And the future
Will
Be ours.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> https://www2.motorauthority.com/new...iving-service-wont-launch-in-2018-as-promised
> 
> oops
> 
> ...


The genius in all this is Elon Musk. Selling cars with all that SDC "autopilot" hardware on board _that doesn't work. _But it's only a software update away from working, dontchaknow. When it's ready we'll beam it out to your car. But you've got to pay for the hardware now.

I'm going to buy up old porta-crapper mobile shitters, put a few flashing lights on them and sell them as teleportation machines. No, they don't work yet; they're just a software update away. Judging by Musk's success, idiots will be lining up to buy them.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Linux Geek said:


> Well, Waymo is offering a service, just not a self driving car service. I'm a self driving car skeptic by the way, at least as far as SDCs being able to replace taxis in the near future.


Until there is proof that even one supposed ride has taken place, we know that this is just a repackaged early-rider program to mask over the fact that they didn't meet their ridiculous 2018 deadline.

When you got proof that even one ride has taken place you, like most people here, can assume it's all a farce, again.


----------



## Linux Geek (Jul 1, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Until there is proof that even one supposed ride has taken place, we know that this is just a repackaged early-rider program to mask over the fact that they didn't meet their ridiculous 2018 deadline.


It's been a week since Waymo One has launched and l haven't seen a single YouTube video posted of anyone taking a Waymo One ride. It appears to me that Waymo One is a public self driving car service that 1. isn't self-driving (i.e. uses safety drivers) and 2. isn't open to the public. Kind of like being partially pregnant.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Linux Geek said:


> It's been a week since Waymo One has launched and l haven't seen a single YouTube video posted of anyone taking a Waymo One ride. It appears to me that Waymo One is a public self driving car service that 1. isn't self-driving (i.e. uses safety drivers) and 2. isn't open to the public. Kind of like being partially pregnant.


....hence, is another iteration of the bogus phantom waymo early rider program.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

I have to wonder if they will even be able to launch in 2019.


----------

